# How many new fish at a time?



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

There are so many conflicting answers to this question out there. I'm sure this will garner a few different opinions, but I'd like to know, anyway  

When stocking a new tank, how many new fish do you add at a time, and how long to you wait before adding more? I don't want to screw up my cycle by putting in too many or too quickly.

My tank is 33 gal, and currently home to a lonely little cherry barb :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That size....I'd go 3 max per week. 2 would probably be more on the safe side. I'd wait 1-2 weeks before adding more. Just to be sure there are no ammonia spikes from the added fish. I'd also test for ammonia for the next 3-5 days after adding that many fish.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would add just enough for a school. like 5 total. then not add food for a week.


my .02


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I would add just enough for a school. like 5 total. then not add food for a week.
> 
> 
> my .02


Really, not feed them for a week? Won't they get kinda hungry?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

*Angie* said:


> Really, not feed them for a week? Won't they get kinda hungry?


not really. With planted tanks anyway there is plenty for them to eat.

Even with my non planted tanks I can leave town for up to a week with no losses.

I come back to fish glad to see me and a much cleaner tank. 

In the wild fish will sometimes go much longer with no food.

And not adding food reduces the bioload preventing and shortening the ammonia and nitrIte spikes so the tank can adjust.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No eating, no pooping.


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

I cycle fishless and add them all when the cycle is complete.


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

In my 80g, I add up to a dozen smaller fish at a time. I don't stop feeding, but I do only feed about the same amount as I was feeding before.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

In a 80g that may be okay. This is a 33g.


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> not really. With planted tanks anyway there is plenty for them to eat.
> 
> Even with my non planted tanks I can leave town for up to a week with no losses.
> 
> ...


Huh. I had no idea they could go do long without food. Good to know, thanks!

I added two new cherry barbs this afternoon, and will keep an eye on the water levels over the next few days.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

*Angie* said:


> Huh. I had no idea they could go do long without food. Good to know, thanks!
> 
> I added two new cherry barbs this afternoon, and will keep an eye on the water levels over the next few days.


I hope they are all about the same size.

From what I hear cherry barbs are agressive so the idea is to have 1 or more then 4 but nothing in between.

That way when they setup their pecking order each fish is more closely matched to the fish above and below.

Just what I hear. Never actually did cherry barbs myself.

so still only worth .02


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I hope they are all about the same size.
> 
> From what I hear cherry barbs are agressive so the idea is to have 1 or more then 4 but nothing in between.
> 
> ...


I'd like to have 4 or 5 altogether, but I didn't want to put too many in at once. If my water stays ok, I'll likely add another 1 or 2 next week. I did notice when I first let the two new ones in (both smaller than the current occupant), the original, bigger one was chasing one of the little ones around and nipping at its tail. I had to go out for a few hours, and since I've been home they seem to have reconciled their differences. Hopefully I won't have an ongoing problem with them.


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> In a 80g that may be okay. This is a 33g.


I know. I was just giving my personal experience. Since it is less than half the size, maybe less than half that number of fish.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, 2 or 3 in a week sounds like a good amount with a week between additions. Is your tank already cycled or are you cycling it now? In the future it's a good idea to cycle without fish. Prevents unnecessary stress and potential harm to the fish.


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

ladyonyx said:


> Yeah, 2 or 3 in a week sounds like a good amount with a week between additions. Is your tank already cycled or are you cycling it now? In the future it's a good idea to cycle without fish. Prevents unnecessary stress and potential harm to the fish.


It's already cycled


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Take all the recommendations and average them...that's your number...LOL


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

In the past I've always stuck with 2-3 each time with good results. I always waited a week or so between additions. Obviously, as mentioned, some need to be added in schools and break the rules a bit. 

I'm sure it varies a lot with aquarium size as well.


----------

